# Venting about vents



## ecogeek (Dec 21, 2014)

So back in August, I took a trip to the US. Prior to leaving I had a horrible sinus infection. When I get these I cannot taste anything for about a week. Well a week passed, then my entire vacation...without the ability to taste. For someone who loves to eat, that really sucks. I read online it can take upwards of a few months in extreme cases for taste to return, so I waited. 

Last month I went to my doctor finally, stating I could not taste or smell much. I can occasionally get a faint hint of taste and smell, but it has to be from something strong. She said she wasn't sure, consulted with another doctor and prescribed me with Nasonex. Fast foward two weeks.

I have now stopped taking Nasonex. Everywhere I go, things smell weird. I know what my perfumes should smell like, but they do not. I can smell a burnt/smoky/undescribed scent everywhere I go. The same thing happens with taste. It is disgusting. Foods I have found that bring on the taste/smell. Coffee, bacon (FML), chocolate, onions, capsicum...list goes on. Foods that I have found that are nice...sweet potato and yogurt...

I know I need to get back into the doctor, work breaks up in two days and I will do it then, but it is so so scary. I haven't really eaten today as everything tastes horrible. My roommates think I am crazy and all I want to do is cry. I really just needed to vent about this whole situation.


----------



## lille (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm sorry, that really sucks. My mom lost her sense of smell years ago and it's been a struggle to try to get it back, though hers is most likely allergy related. For now she has only been able to get it back after being on prednisone, but it doesn't last.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 24, 2014)

ecogeek said:


> So back in August, I took a trip to the US. Prior to leaving I had a horrible sinus infection. When I get these I cannot taste anything for about a week. Well a week passed, then my entire vacation...without the ability to taste. For someone who loves to eat, that really sucks. I read online it can take upwards of a few months in extreme cases for taste to return, so I waited.
> 
> Last month I went to my doctor finally, stating I could not taste or smell much. I can occasionally get a faint hint of taste and smell, but it has to be from something strong. She said she wasn't sure, consulted with another doctor and prescribed me with Nasonex. Fast foward two weeks.
> 
> ...


 

It was not Nasonex that did it to me (I take the stuff regularly) but it was a steroid to control a small case of bronchitis. The steroid created a spectacular case of fungal growth in my mouth an throat. It happened overnight. It was exactly like the thrush babies get but a whole lot worse. I immediately stopped take the steroid, but the damage was done. The thrush growth burned almost every taste bud in my mouth. And, I accidentally did it again a second time with another steroid. Thrust came back and destroyed more taste buds. 

Now I can eat nothing hot with spice. (Nothing at Taco Bell.) Yogurt and sweet potato are soothing to the damaged taste buds. What feels best are cold things (especially frozen slush or ice cream). It's not the sugar as much as it is they ice finely crushed. Frozen fruit juices work too. I go thru about three 8 oz cups of frozen stuff a day - even in cold of winter.

Speaking of sweet potatoes, they now have an instant sweet potato in the grocery that tastes great - try it.

Sorry about the changes in your taste buds, but most people's change anyway as we get older.


----------



## ecogeek (Dec 24, 2014)

Really sorry to hear about that!  I find that those items work best for me as well. It seems to vary day to day. I won't know for sure what my exact story is until I can get in with a specialist.


----------

